# Biggest Customer Bought Their Own Truck??



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Last week they were saying that because of all the snow we have had lately they would like to ammend the contract from 2" to 3" trigger. I said I could do that no problem. Got a call today from my customer informing me that they just bought a truck with a plow and a spreader and will no longer need my services. They are not cancelling me because of lack of or poor service, they just don't want to pay anymore money for plowing and salting. My contract is per push and is supposed to run throught April 15, 2009. I want to be a dick and fight with them, BUT I also run another business for the last 11 years and I just happen to rent from these people. WTF??? I bought enough salt for the entire year for them and didn't bid other accounts as this was a BIG contract and I wanted to be able to service them to the best of my ability.:realmad::realmad::angry::angry:
Needless to say I am pissed off about the whole mess.
Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I would give them hell actually and explain to them them they must buy your salt from you or follow the contract through, or buy it out. thats not right.

Good Luck


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to bet that their own plowing won't last all that long. 

We're having an above-average snowfall this year. If it doesn't snow much next year they'll sell their truck because it's costing them money and you'll be back to your job.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's exactly why we have "early termination" clauses and very steep fees to avoid that problem.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait till the new plow jockey breaks the plow off and they'll be standing there with their hose in their hand wondering what to do next. Just keep your cool. I had that happen a few yrs back but it was a smaller lot and the broke the truck and found out it wasn't worth doing it themselves.Maybe offer a seasonal contract with them.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have explained that this seasons snowfall is above average here at 46.4" Dec. 1, 2008 - Jan. 30, 2009. She says she understands and last year they spent $6,000 less for the entire year than they have spent for this year already. She also states she knows I am NOT gouging them or ripping them off, BUT the owner of the properties says it's too much of HIS $$$$ going out the door. I took off my early termination clause because of who they are to me, my land lord for my other business where all the rest of my eggs are in a basket. I will be cool as they owe me more $$$ yet. I will NOT help them out when the truck breaks down as to me they are not honest business people to deal with. And the truck WILL break down as it is 23 years old and so is the stuff on it. It has been a plow truck all it's life...:yow!::yow!:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Without being a dick I would explain to them you bought the salt for their lot. No They have left you holding the bag. Explain that they need to at the very least take the salt off your hands. Then when the truck craps the bed you do it on a per storm basis. Next year sign a contract for the season.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I can see why you get mad.

Exact thing my friend's Dad bought F250 with plow because this. Why he figure that he be save lot money by plow itself instead hired someone that can be cost lot. He have 2 buildings.


Now it bad time and no one want spend money on snow removal due economy plus Obama's tax would be higher.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a similar thing happen to me. Wasn't as big of a deal, as it was really small lot accross the street from a larger account, and they were always slow pay. It still was kind of a b!tch though, as it was an EASY push, plus I already had a truck there for the other account, but such is life. 

I did get a look at their "plow truck" probably 25-30 years old, with differant colored fenders, doors, box. ect. Something I would barely trust to start and drive down the road, let alone plow snow. My theory was the owner of the place, stumbled accorss the old thing for maybe $500, and said to himself, "Gee, last month my bill for snow plowing was $250, after a couple months, this thing will pay for itself and I'll save so much money "

As far as your situation, I guess its hard to say without knowing the whole story. I can understand trying to stay on good terms with them, as they are your landlord. Or, since they screwed you, figure two can play that game and abruptly move out of their building. Maybe try to get them to take the salt off your hands at your cost, explain they can use it themselves on their lot. 

In conclusion, I feel for you, as abrupt mid season cancellations suck and are kind of $h!tty IMO. In addition to the story above, I've had similar stuff happen in the summer, places buying there own mowers, ect. I always just kind of let it go, because once they make up their mind they want out because they think they can save money (usually they're really not), there is no point in trying to convince them otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Atleast the season is almost over


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Milwaukee;744912 said:


> I can see why you get mad.
> 
> Exact thing my friend's Dad bought F250 with plow because this. Why he figure that he be save lot money by plow itself instead hired someone that can be cost lot. He have 2 buildings.
> 
> Now it bad time and no one want spend money on snow removal due economy plus Obama's tax would be higher.


 No clue what your trying to say here.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You know, here in Colorado, there are all kinds of rules regarding vehicles.
Must be registered, must be insured, must have current emissions sticker, etc.
EVEN IF IT JUST SITS IN YOUR DRIVEWAY. 

It's totally stupid and more government control, but in cases like this, it might make it very interesting for them and work for you. Esp if the truck just sits in their lot. All these programs have anonymous tipster lines and the fines are not cheap.

PLUS, since you are a renter, ask to see a certificate of insurance for their snow removal, not unreasonable request by any businessman, you need to be covered of course. You would hate to slip and fall and them not have insurance. You are after all just doing business, nothing personal.

Make sure you remove them specifically from your policy (if they are an additional insured) and send them a copy of that. (that they have been removed)

The salt you now own, the dangers of business. Talk to some other contractors around, certainly people will want to buy it from you.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

That sucks man. Just when I couldn't think of anything good this year being on seasonal contract. I hope their truck fails them miserably and you get it back soon. It really sucks that 
you went out of your way to provide exclusive service by not bidding other work too.
Tell them you don't want to pay your rent. Must be a breach of contract either way.


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me on one of my larger lots. They signed my contract in September then in November bought their own truck. They told me that I had provided excellent service the past three years but it came down to money. I was not happy about it but just let it go. I go past that lot every event and it is never clean because now it is an employee of this lot plowing it where as before it was a contractor (me) plowing it with my reputation on the line.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I would approach them and simply lay it out like this .... Go ahead and plow your lot. As for salt I had to buy ahead to ensure availability and price. Given I suspected no reason of my own to have lost you as a client I need to recoop the cost of my exposure and liability in which I acted in good faith.

I can either apply the salt as $xyz or sell you the salt at $xyz. But, understand that this was all done in good faith and this sudden change without cost puts undue burden upon me.

Now ... if you really don't have much salt or they are cutting you a sweat heart deal on your renting then you've got to weigh this in to your decision. But don't sit there steaming.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

What most people don't understand is that this year is an exception. Most years there is not nearly this much snow and we have to sit around and wait to see if it's going to snow even if it doesn't. Customers don't care how we pay our bills in a winter when there is no snow, but in a winter like this all they do is complain their paying to much. When someone hires me they are getting a service. That means whether it snows once a winter or twenty times I will be there. I have to sacrifice a lot to provide this type of service. No vacations during the winter, can't work for someone else, many winters with no income, long sleepless nights with no snow in the morning, truck repairs, insurance....... the list just keeps going. Every once and a while we catch a break and get a good winter which makes it worth it to be in this business and forget about all the bad winters. But as soon as this happens you get people like this who ruin it for you. It's very hard to get good reliable clients and very easy to get bad ones. Over the years I have learned to just let go of the bad clients and move on. If they don't want me there than I don't want to be there, eventually you we end up with a few very loyal customers and problems like this won't occur. As tough as it is just move on and look toward next year.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the point of a contract? Isn't the contract supposed to insure your customer base is stable? I know its not worth the hassle to involve a third party, but in terms of contracts you're in the right, not them. 

What a jerk. This would be the same jerk who'll beg you to help out when their 'new' truck breaks down.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

ScottL, I just bought a new load after the last storm, so yes I have plenty. Since it is paid for I will just hold on to it till next year when I get better reliable customers. I pay a nominal rent for my modest 7,000 sq. ft building. I really cannot just up and move as I am in the printing business and the machines are very large and very heavy. I will be going there today to pay my rent as I follow my contract obligations. I will also be asking for a lock on my lease and rent rate for a 3 year extension or I will persue them with my attorney (who happens to be my friend) and have them buy me out of the contract. I looked it over and I did leave my early termination clause in there. Since it is of NO fault of mine they are leaving me high and dry, they need to make it right by me... I WILL keep my cool throughout as I am a professional.ussmileyflag


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

jgoetter1;745210 said:


> What's the point of a contract? Isn't the contract supposed to insure your customer base is stable? I know its not worth the hassle to involve a third party, but in terms of contracts you're in the right, not them.
> 
> What a jerk. This would be the same jerk who'll beg you to help out when their 'new' truck breaks down.


That is my thoughts exactly. He signs leases with people all the time and sues them if they default with him. He keeps telling his lady that I deal with that, "He'll understand, he is a businessman too". BS I understand. What if someone made a contract with him for 2500 things he make, they take the first 500 and say, no thanks we found them better by doing it ourselves? I am more P!22ed today than yesterday.
I have already decided I will NOT help when they break their truck. I too will be the biggest crittic of the new plow job as my employess will have to walk on the areas that they will plow. If it is slippery or still full of snow and semis cannot make deliveries and people slip to get into work......I will be calling for them to fix it right now.
Who in here would get up at 2 am for $10.00/hour to plow in someone else's truck for approx.23-26 hours. That's why I hired other drivers and have more than one truck. That's the secret. They thought I only used one truck for 19 properties???? Should have thought with his head, not his wallet.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Landlord or not they have the obligation to follow through with there contracts. If you went to them and said hey I bought a new building for my Printing business because you were tired of your hard earned money making them rich, they would say congrats but you still owe me for the rent until your lease expires. Keep your cool like you said, a contract is a contract. Good Luck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That sucks they dropped you I'd be pissed especially when you provide great service at a reasonable price. What most customers don't understand is MOST years everything averages out. I know some of you guys are getting pounded but here we had nothing in November, 8 plowable and 3 dedicated salt runs in Dec. 3plowable and 1 dedicated salt in Jan and nothing sofar this month. You should have heard some of the oh my goshes/holy cows I heard when I delivered the Dec. invoices. Then the same people laughed for January. And how easily they forget they didn't payout anything in Nov.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Wouldnt the majority of problems like this be taken care of with seasonal price?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

cretebaby;745248 said:


> Wouldnt the majority of problems like this be taken care of with seasonal price?


Yep 44 plows and no one complaining here. Except me, I've got about 150-180 loads stacked up and no one wants to pay to get it hauled away! LOL

Maybe I can Salt it away.

Bonus is I don't have as long a push to the pile.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

ahoron;744925 said:


> Atleast the season is almost over


No it isn't


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I offered a seasonal price that would have been equal to what they already spent this year doing per push. They said No thanks we'll do the per push prices. They just called and wanted my SS# for my 1099. They better make sure they only put 2008 on there and not any of 2009 or they can do it over and mess up their books.
Getting more P!22ed by the minute over here.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever terms of your present (cancelled contract) contract that are in your favor use them. As far as them being your landlord I wouldn"t make that part of the equation unless you know you are further ahead renting from them,payup and getting the lawyer involved would only have you "win the battle but lose the war"


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dodge Plow Pwr;744645 said:


> Last week they were saying that because of all the snow we have had lately they would like to ammend the contract from 2" to 3" trigger. I said I could do that no problem. Got a call today from my customer informing me that they just bought a truck with a plow and a spreader and will no longer need my services. They are not cancelling me because of lack of or poor service, they just don't want to pay anymore money for plowing and salting. My contract is per push and is supposed to run throught April 15, 2009. I want to be a dick and fight with them, BUT I also run another business for the last 11 years and I just happen to rent from these people. WTF??? I bought enough salt for the entire year for them and didn't bid other accounts as this was a BIG contract and I wanted to be able to service them to the best of my ability.:realmad::realmad::angry::angry:
> Needless to say I am pissed off about the whole mess.
> Thanks for reading my rant.


the whole renting thing and not wanting to fight back i understand so maybe you can sell the salt for profit, god knows enough people need it these days


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

but i also have a provision in my contract, specially for multi-year deals where if i'm thrown off the lot for anyting besides poor performance then they owe me a certain percentage of the remaining balance of the contract.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if you rent from them...bite your lip....walk away and laugh


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry for your problems. I know a company that owend 5 resturants and decided to get a new plow truck to plow all the lots. Most of the stores had to be opened early in the moring and they couldn't keep up with it. They ended up in hiring a contractor to take care of all the places at one time.
The good part is that I ended up with their truck.

As for being stuck with all that salt? There is usually a lot of guys begging for it towards the end of the year.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

there probably first time plowers explain the contract and try to reason with them dont make it a huge deal but try to get something out of it. Good luck P.S. wat they did is really messed up!!!



Chevy avalanche 1500 w/western midweight poly 7'6''
bobcat 753 w/steer plow 7' rubber edge


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

your contracts have any cancellation fees? the contract is in place for those times... sure they can plow their own snow, for NEXT season.

If they buy their own truck mid season, they just [email protected]#$ you over. Take them to court then, they could just not use your service next year. This is exactly the reason why we have contracts... we lock in to dedicate our services for the entire season. What are you supposed to do now? YOu certainly cant attain new contracts this late in the season, its past time.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds to me as if they are using the "bought a truck" as a reason not to tell you they hired someone cheaper. 10-1 they had someone lowball you and they took it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ford550;744694 said:


> That's exactly why we have "early termination" clauses and very steep fees to avoid that problem.


What's "steep" and how would you word it to cover different value accounts?

I have a flat $200 cancelation fee. But would like to make it more specific to the value of each contract, without having to rewrite it for each different account. $200 is fine for residentials, but how do you incorporate a cancelation fee for say a $25k/season account?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Make it X percent of their seasonal price if you do seasonal. If you go per push well then I dunno how it'd work out. Perhaps take an average snowfall and figure out what their bill on the year would have been and make it X percentage of that.


----------



## jjmcnace (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been cleaning 300' linear feet of 4' wide sidewalk for a business for 2 years now. Just got a call that they can't afford my "fees" anymore and are going to be doing it themselves. This is a corner lot on a very busy street that school children and a crossing guard cross for the kids to get to school(1 block from school). I charge the $35 per push/snow. That price is not out out of line is it.

I did put it into perspective for him when he called. Last year was a near a record snowfall for Iowa and so far this year we are 1.5" behind last year, but we still have ALL of FEBRUARY left!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dodge Plow Pwr;745292 said:


> I offered a seasonal price that would have been equal to what they already spent this year doing per push. They said No thanks we'll do the per push prices. They just called and wanted my SS# for my 1099. They better make sure they only put 2008 on there and not any of 2009 or they can do it over and mess up their books.
> Getting more P!22ed by the minute over here.


1099? your a business right. Are they writing check to Business or your name personally. As for a 23 year old plow truck with a sander LOL. Someone saw them coming a mile away. I have a buddie that sell his sanders every 3-4 season becuase they become such headaches. That truck will end up costing them more in the long run. If they call help them but demand payment right away. They no longer have a contact so treat em like a cash customer.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

jjmcnace;745619 said:


> I have been cleaning 300' linear feet of 4' wide sidewalk for a business for 2 years now. Just got a call that they can't afford my "fees" anymore and are going to be doing it themselves. This is a corner lot on a very busy street that school children and a crossing guard cross for the kids to get to school(1 block from school). I charge the $35 per push/snow. That price is not out out of line is it.
> 
> I did put it into perspective for him when he called. Last year was a near a record snowfall for Iowa and so far this year we are 1.5" behind last year, but we still have ALL of FEBRUARY left!


$35 for 300' in a busy area.... Do you plow this or shovel it. Either way that's cheap ( ya' lowballer )


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

scottL;746039 said:


> $35 for 300' in a busy area.... Do you plow this or shovel it. Either way that's cheap


I agree. 
Maybe if done with a ATV for $35 but if is hand shoveled or even blown then thats some work for $35

But you have to figure a kid could come along and ask $5 and be happy.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry to hear you got stuck with extra salt and i hope no one low balled you but is it possible the company just cannot afford to pay and needs to cut back (maybe in all aspects) thier expenses any way they can whether or not it makes sense ?
steve


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

xtreem3d;746063 said:


> sorry to hear you got stuck with extra salt and i hope no one low balled you but is it possible the company just cannot afford to pay and needs to cut back (maybe in all aspects) thier expenses any way they can whether or not it makes sense ?
> steve


That could be but they should have thought about that before they signed a contract


----------



## jjmcnace (Dec 6, 2007)

scottL;746039 said:


> $35 for 300' in a busy area.... Do you plow this or shovel it. Either way that's cheap ( ya' lowballer )


We use a snowblower. This property borders another that we also do, so they are a little cheaper. Can't wait to see him out there doing it "himself" LOL


----------



## jay741 (Feb 6, 2009)

*road plowing*

hey how many of you guys are plowing for the town streets. how much do you make?? and what size plow do you run???


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cretebaby;746069 said:


> That could be but they should have thought about that before they signed a contract


maybe things changed


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure why the 1099 as checks were written to the company. None has ever been needed before.
And as far as someone else, the truck they bought was for sale in a lot down the street and they are going to make their maitanence guy plow for $10.00/hour.. I cannot wait for it to snow this weekend so I can call and complain our lot is not cleaned out in time and salted for semi truck traffic. I will be their BIGGEST critic. I told them the contract is a 2 way street. I makes sure that I show up when it snows AND that I have the work for the entire season.. WTF??


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

I know a guy who got screwed. He waited until there was a HUGE storm and he poked two tiny holes in their hydro lines. 

I would personally NEVER do this as this could lead to someone getting hurt as a result of not having the lot plowed. I am simply stating what the guy did and NO he did not get the contract back nor did they re hire him. In fact, I believe they blamed him and ran his co. name in thru the mud.

I dunno. But yeah, make sure the lot is cleared to your satisfaction as a paying renter. Just make sure your bite is as bad as your bark.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't bark first. I bite then growl as I am ripping off parts. LOL
Ok here is where it gets good. I was just walking to my truck in our lot out back. The "New Guy" walks over to me and says it's supposed to snow tomorrow, where should I put the snow? I said find a spot, you alledgedly have "snow plow experience". He says he is just the mait. guy and has no clue..... This is going to be good.... Please let it snow like December just so I can watch and complain...:salute:xysport


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

Too bad youre not gonna get what Iowa and NE got - 7 to 10 inches today. That woulda been trial by fire.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Dodge Plow Pwr;751600 said:


> I don't bark first. I bite then growl as I am ripping off parts. LOL
> Ok here is where it gets good. I was just walking to my truck in our lot out back. The "New Guy" walks over to me and says it's supposed to snow tomorrow, where should I put the snow? I said find a spot, you alledgedly have "snow plow experience". He says he is just the mait. guy and has no clue..... This is going to be good.... Please let it snow like December just so I can watch and complain...:salute:xysport


So... what's the word? What ended up happening with the snow?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Keep us updated, I would be interesting in knowing what ever becomes of the situation.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update! #1*

Ok It snowed here and I went to my other accounts and plowed some and salted all. Nobody showed up at my shop to plow and or salt.... or at any of the apartments either. So I am out bowling Saturday night and one of the girls from the office is there. I asked her how come no salt or plowing done at my shop? She says,"they laid the guy off that was going to drive the truck on Friday'. Must have been right after I saw him the parking lot.
God am I PRAYING for A LOT OF SNOW!!!!!


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, now isn't that quite a twist to the story. I can't wait for you to get snow now too! This sounds like it could get interesting.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Looks like tomorrow night is showtime, suppose to get 6+ inches. They had better get their plow guy back to work.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

When they want you to plow, because they are in a bind, that will be a good time to raise your rate or negotiate rent.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

sp6x6;756915 said:


> When they want you to plow, because they are in a bind, that will be a good time to raise your rate or negotiate rent.


...or just sit back and laugh at them.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

xtreem3d;746063 said:


> sorry to hear you got stuck with extra salt and i hope no one low balled you but is it possible the company just cannot afford to pay and needs to cut back (maybe in all aspects) thier expenses any way they can whether or not it makes sense ?
> steve


sounds like they may really be having money problems....i'm not sure i could be pissed or wish them any ill will if they just can't help it


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Should be interesting in about 24 hours


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I await my phone ringing when the snow starts later today. They have been unable to buy salt anywhere and they have nobody to drive their truck. I told my wife I should raise the price if (when) they call, she says I should leave it the same as it was...She thinks next year they will sell the truck in the summer lose their ass and want me to plow next year. I dissagree. Well I had it down to a system of getting things done on time and how it was done. I also decided since I already paid for the salt I will NOT sell it to them unless they want me to apply it so I can make my mark up unless I triple my cost per bag and they buy a skid at a time. My Saturday is booked with kid stuff I normally wouldn't do if I had a lot of accounts to plow. My route now only takes 2 hours including residentials. I may be inclined to decline the work tomorrow... I guess only time will tell.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

now how is that saposed to work???.. they fire you.. buy a POS truck and before it even snows.. lay the operator off... sounds like someone needs to go back to business school!!! and they didnt even get any salt to put in the POS truck? they think they are gonna save money by doing this but when that truck breaks and someone slips and falls in there lot and sues the sh*t outa them... they then may realize they shoulda stuck with a pro!!!


----------



## skidster32 (Feb 7, 2008)

sue them for breach of contract and the remainder of ur salt and then find another place to rent from. i have a guy that hired me but already had a truck and plow..it makes me extremely angry sometimes when i get to his lot and its already done with his own truck.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok it snowed Saturday. All of the businesses in my strip open at 7-8am. They started to plow at 10:30am. They didn't plow one entire side of our building, (it's the hardest area to do on a busy street) We park cars there so I just called AGAIN and said, hey the guy missed all of this. Well we hear shoveling, the guy leaves I walk out to see, he only shoveled the door areas, NOT any of where we park, so.....I called again to say WTF??? Get this done. She says the guy will be right back, we also have drifts in the back by the over head doors. Step it up and do a good job asshats...:realmad::angry:


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like there going to learn a good lesson. Hopefully, they will swallow their pride, do the right thing and get you back on that lot.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Dodge Plow Pwr;759341 said:


> Ok it snowed Saturday. All of the businesses in my strip open at 7-8am. They started to plow at 10:30am. They didn't plow one entire side of our building, (it's the hardest area to do on a busy street) We park cars there so I just called AGAIN and said, hey the guy missed all of this. Well we hear shoveling, the guy leaves I walk out to see, he only shoveled the door areas, NOT any of where we park, so.....I called again to say WTF??? Get this done. She says the guy will be right back, we also have drifts in the back by the over head doors. Step it up and do a good job asshats...:realmad::angry:


So did he come back and do the parking spots?? Also did they hire the guy that they laid off back??


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

No they never came back and finished the job. And yes the guy they laid off came back to do the work. I guess that is why he never came back yesterdaay, because he was home watching Under Dog or The Price is Right!!!. I finally had to clean out MY side but not any of the other spots. One of the girls who works for me just came in and stated she had slipped on all the ice out front. I told her to call the landlord and b!tch and tell them you are going to sue.payuppayup
EDIT: Oh, I didn't mention that it took him ALL day to do what I did in 4 hours. Yep he was plowing for over 10 hours to get it done. I am sure in their book, they see it only cost them $100.00 not my fees.


----------



## motorbreath (Dec 8, 2007)

I just love how everyone thinks this business is SO easy.  After a few good storms he should start to realize what a job snow plowing can really be.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I almost wish we would get hammered with a 10-15" snowfall and lets see how he handles that one. They still have no salt that works in the 1000 spreader. They bought the stuff from Home depot, ice away. Those chunks are too big to go through theauger on that spreader..... Welcome to plowing Mother Fer


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

People who do not plow do not understand what it entails. Its not as easy as get in the truck and push. You guys all know that from experience. I love when someone comes up to me and says plowing is easy.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

if you rent from him and he didnt have you plowed out in a timly fashion i would plow it yourself and send him a bill. what would happen if you didnt have it plowed for him and he had someone else come in?? you would get the bill. i would also make sure you or people who come to visit you take special care when walking on the parking lot not to slip and fall. best of luck to you in this whole case and enjoy your new found time with the family. it you can afford to take the hit and still be ok than think of it as an eye opener and ENJOY it . 
I hired 2 more people to replace what i do and now the extra time i have to spend with the soon to be wife is great. and the cost were worth 10x what im paying.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd ask if they were interested in trading the salt for future rent. That's a win/win for tax purposes.


----------

